# amplificar un sonido de microfono, y utilizar alguna comunic



## jaibas (May 4, 2007)

buenos dias, actualmente en mi escuela me pidieron diseñar el proyecto de usar amplificador para crear un pequeño sistema de audio, que consista en un microfono por el cual tendre que mandar un sonido, ty un sistema de amplificador para que pueda llegar a una bocina, el truco, es que me pidieron que utilize algun dispositivo de luz para comunicar estos 2 aparatos.

pense en utilizar leds infrarojos, pero necesitaba ayuda para diseñar el pequeño diagrama que necesito. 

siendo que es un trabajo sencillo, no nececito fidelidad en el sonido, con que se amplifique un sonido sera suficiente, por lo que no es necesario reducir la interferencia ni nada parecido.
actualmente, se me tiene permitido usar el microfono, amplificador operacionales, resistencias, el dispositivo que mande la señal basado en luz, y la bocina por la que tendre la salida.

si alguien me pudiera ayudar con este proyecto, estaria myu agradecido

el proyecto sera hecho en una protoboard, por lo que solo necesito un diagrama que me ayude a diseñar el circuito

de antemano gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 6, 2007)

Hola, podés usar 555? De esta forma podés hacer una transmisión PWM por unos led's y el amplificador no es más que un comparador de tensión. Si lo podés hacer de esta forma avisame que en algúm momento me pongo a diseñar algo.
Una vez hice una transmisión por luz pero sin PWM, una modulación de amplitud normal y se llenaba de interferencias pero al fin y al cabo, se escuchaba la música transmitida por led's.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 6, 2007)

Ah!, me olvidaba:
¿El enlace de luz tiene que ser abierto o podés usar un optoacoplador? Con uno de estos es muy muy fácil


----------



## jaibas (May 8, 2007)

necesito que sea mas sencillo que on 555's, de hecho ya me puse a diseñar mi circuito, el cual solo necesito que pase una señal que sea MEDIO entendible. no es necesario utiilzar capacitores ni nada de filtros.

las herramientas que podemos usar son: 

una emision y recepcion de luz (si, un optoacoplador spuede ser usado)

amplificador operacionales, 

fuentes de poder (para alimentar los amplificador)

un microfono

una bocina

esos materiales deben de ser mas que suficientes para poder armar el circuito.

por cierto, no necesito los valores, ya que esos los puedo sacar yo a base de medir la salida del microfono y amplificandola. mas que nada necesito saber como es que se llegan a conectar.

actualmente he logrado enviar una señal a travez del led infrarojo, la cual fluctua, pero tengo problemas conectando el led infrarojo hacia mi bocina, ya que al parecer me da 0 de voltaje, por lo que creo que estoy coenctando algo mal. de antemano gracias.


----------

